# Ζητούνται υποτιτλιστές



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Γνωστή εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού ζητάει έμπειρους υποτιτλιστές που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν χρονισμό και το software υποτιτλισμού Fab Subtitler. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να τηλεφωνούν απ' ευθείας στο τηλ. 210 8092 358.


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Nov 19, 2009)

*hi*

Γεια σου Αλεξάνδρα. 'Ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω εαν γνωρίζεις κάποια σχολή ή κάτι ανάλογο που να γίνονται σεμινάρια πάνω στη FAB. Δουλεύω ήδη πάνω στον υποτιτλισμό και συγκεκριμένα το Subtitle workshop αλλά με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να μάθω τη FAB.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω υπόψη μου καμιά σχολή που να διδάσκει το FAB. Μια και δεν είναι δωρεάν λογισμικό, το βρίσκω μάλλον δύσκολο να διδάσκεται σε σχολή, γιατί συνήθως στοιχίζουν πολύ ακριβά οι άδειες. Έχεις δοκιμάσει το demo του προγράμματος;


----------



## pit (Nov 19, 2009)

Να αναφέρω ότι σήμερα με πήραν από εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού (την οποία εγώ δεν ήξερα) και με ρώτησαν πόσο χρεώνω και αν γνωρίζω το FAB. Τους είπα ότι το FAB μια-δυο εταιρείες το χρησιμοποιούν στην Ελλάδα και πως δεν το ξέρω γιατί δεν το δουλεύω. Το θεωρούσαν αυτονόητο ότι το ξέρω!

Η μία, πάντως, πολύ γνωστή εταιρεία που το χρησιμοποιεί, όταν με είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο πριν από καιρό, μου είχε πει ότι εφόσον γίνει κάποιος δεκτός ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης, θα περάσει υποχρεωτικά από ένα 3ήμερο σεμινάριο της εταιρείας.

Οπότε, δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να το ξέρει εκ των προτέρων. Ακόμη και το SW, που είναι το πιο γνωστό, προθυμοποιούνται να το διδάξουν οι περισσότερες εταιρείες στους υποψήφιους συνεργάτες.


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Nov 20, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, προσπάθησα να το κατεβάσω από το site της FAB αλλά για αγνώστους λόγους δεν κατεβαίνει. Γνωρίζω ότι οι άδειες δυστυχώς είναι πολύ ακριβές. Αλλά ενδιαφερόμουν μέσω σεμιναρίων να μάθω να τη χρησιμοποιώ καθώς θεωρώ ότι θα μου φανεί χρήσιμο μελλοντικά όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα. 

Pit, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται αυτονόητο να ξέρεις να χειρίζεσαι τη FAB. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί οι λειτουργίες της είναι πολλές πέρα από τον υποτιτλισμό και τον χρονισμό. Πιστεύω ότι λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θα έδιναν τόσα λεφτά για να έχουν σπίτι τους τη FAB όπως έχουν τα πράγματα αυτή τη στιγμή στην "αγορά". Ας μην ξεχνάμε και την οικονομική κρίση


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Nov 25, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι μου είχαν πει, κοστίζει 3.000 ευρώ η κάθε άδεια και γι' αυτό δεν παίρνουν πολλές όσες εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα. Επίσης, επειδή η άδεια συνοδεύεται από ένα φλασάκι, αν χάσεις/σπάσεις ή σου καεί, πρέπει να σκάσεις άλλα 3.000. 
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα παρεμφερή προγράμματα, αλλά όσα είναι τέτοιας τεχνολογίας δύσκολα μπορείς να τα μάθεις προς το παρόν. Μόνο αν είναι διατεθειμένες οι εταιρείες να σ' τα διδάξουν που κι αυτές επείγονται για "ψημένους".


----------

